# Keeping tarantulas-Just a hobby?



## Aquacat (Jan 31, 2012)

I have an adult female chilean rose haired tarantula. She has a name, and I consider her to be a pet. I love her  The other day, I was talking to another tarantula keeper and they told me that I'm an idiot, and that tarantulas are not pets, they are strictly specimens-part of a hobby. What do you guys think about this? Do most people consider them to be just 'specimens' and have no emotional attachment to them?


----------



## DannyH (Jan 31, 2012)

I feel like my tarantulas are my pets, and I love them. When one of mine died, I cired a lot. Just remember that they are bugs and cannot love you back. People often assume tarantulas are smart because of their size, but there is really no evidence that they have any more intelligence thn your average house spider, but once you take care of something for a while, its hard not to get attached to it.

I would ignore him, and enjoy the hobby in the way you like too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## stewstew8282 (Feb 1, 2012)

I love my lil 8 legged critters. I always tell my coworkers about them like a proud parent. I even said i was adopting another one when my new lil e. murinus arrived. Also when i let my gf know im off to the lps for crixs, i tell her im off to grab some food for the kiddies. Screw your acquaintance . Enjoy your little.ones however u choose.


----------



## Dr Acula (Feb 1, 2012)

My assumption would be, once you start breeding them and have over 50 different specimens, you would just have particular favorites or ones that you've grown close to for years.  I know that if I thought of every single one of them as pets, I'd never be able to breed.  You don't buy male dogs to have the risk of them dying, do you?


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 1, 2012)

They are my pets, but I'm not so attached to them that give them names. It is also a hobby, after-all I am an active member of a forum devoted my pet of choice. lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## beccahosierr (Feb 1, 2012)

Its not just a hobby to me... its my passion   I'm still a newbie,  but I LOVE these little Cuties

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 1, 2012)

As cold as it seems I could get rid of all of my Ts and just buy all new ones without batting an eyelash. If I think of it as a pet trade it loses the scientific aspect and then I might as well keep snakes. That being said I've named a few of mine.


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 1, 2012)

Definitely not pets to me. I do not name mine and never will. To be perfectly honest, I don't understand people that do. I consider my dogs to be a member of my family, they sleep in my bed, they recognize me, they have a strong bond to me, they get names. Tarantulas are giant bugs that I keep in plastic tubs in my closet. I also keep a lot of plants, I don't name them either. Don't get me wrong, everyone's free to do what they like with their tarantulas, and if it makes you happy, then do it! But I'm not going to have any emotional attachment to an invertebrate that can't tell me from a shaved chimpanzee.


----------



## OphidianDelight (Feb 1, 2012)

It doesn't matter what they are to anybody but yourself.  Enjoy your pet and others will enjoy their hobby.  It's all just released dopamine at the end of the day anyways.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jim1990 (Feb 1, 2012)

Enjoy them the way you want to. Ignore the guy who told you that. I consider mine somewhat like pets. But after doing this for a while and after the ammount of T's I have traded and aquired from the past few years I dont get attached to them like I would my 2 snakes or my cat for instance. I even had a family member ask me why I dont name my T's. I think that they are a beautiful creature to observe and learn about. Just the same concept as keeping fish.


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

@Jayefbe

You let your dog sleep in bed with you? Eww

You have a problem with owning a tarantula as a pet , but your fine sharing your bed with a dog? 

Weird.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jayefbe (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> @Jayefbe
> 
> You let your dog sleep in bed with you? Eww
> 
> ...


Where did I say I had a problem with owning a tarantula as a pet? Where? That's right....nowhere. To ME, I PERSONALLY don't consider tarantulas "pets" in the classic sense, because to me that implies an emotional attachment to them and I don't have one just as I don't have an emotional attachment to my television. I honestly could not care less what anyone ELSE considers THEIR tarantulas. If THEY want to name them, and sing lullabies to them, that's completely fine with me. I do not care what anyone feels about their tarantulas, I was merely stating how I feel about mine. Get it? Or is that too complicated a concept for you?

While I do share my bed with another human being, there are plenty of humans that I would never be caught dead sharing a bed with. Yet, that's perfectly acceptable. So what is any different about letting a dog sleep on your bed? I highly doubt I'm the only one, and anyone who has truly had a dog as a member of the family would not find it weird in any way.

Truly though, the most astounding thing about your post is that this thread begins as a response to someone's close-minded view of a relationship between a human and an animal, and you respond in a deeply critical manner about my relationship with another warm-blooded mammal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## boosh96 (Feb 1, 2012)

Personally, I've developed somewhat of an attachment to my T (soon to be T's!). I've named my current T, and I plan on naming the rest of my T's in the future. However, I develop a much stronger attachment to my snakes and, especially, my dogs!


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 1, 2012)

It's a hobby for me, but I still have certain spiders I have more of an attachment to.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> your fine sharing your bed with a dog?
> 
> Weird.


Out of the millions of dog owners in the world, I'm sure that NOBODY lets the dog sleep in the bed.  If they haven't already, they should feature this unspeakable behavior on an episode of Taboo.

Tarantula keeping is a hobby for me.  However, I do have a soft spot for my first T.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

Your abit touchy about the dog issue. 

Look. What you get upto in your own bed, with your dog is your business. 

I think giving a tarantula a name and treating more like a pet then a specimen is a lot less strange that cuddling your smelly dog to sleep on a night. 

But hey. 

Dogs are mans best friend. Just don't cross the boundaries between man and beast.


----------



## xhexdx (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> Your abit touchy about the dog issue.
> 
> Look. What you get upto in your own bed, with your dog is your business.
> 
> ...


If you're the one insinuating being sexual with a dog, then methinks *you* are the one who has issues...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

Hey. 

You brought up sex with animals. I didn't. 

Cuddling is cuddling. Maybe you need to look up the definition. 


Maybe you also have an issue? 


But like I said. Each to their own.


----------



## Hobo (Feb 1, 2012)

I name nearly all my tarantulas, or have other people name them, yet I do not really consider them pets. I don't consider them "specimins" either. I like to think of them as small slices of nature that I keep to make my living space more interesting. Like a slightly more involved exotic houseplant or a tank of fish. Just because I don't cry when they die, or talk to them, or whatever doesn't mean the care I give is any less than one who does otherwise. I hate that kind of logic.

Also, just because you name something, doesn't mean you consider it a part of the family or whatever. I give people I don't like names all the time!
I find that having hilarious names for them entertains me, and those who may not think spiders are the greatest thing in the world.
"Yeah, this is my cobalt blue, or H. lividum. Her name is "Lindsay Lohan goes to jail".

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## matt82 (Feb 1, 2012)

To the OP, yeah it is a hobby, but not _just_ a hobby ; it is a hobby that revolves around the successful maintenance of a very interesting animal in captivity... the tarantula!  Nothing wrong with developing some sort of attachment to a T, or naming it should you so wish, after all, it is your hobby.  

The debate on whether exotics are pets, as such, is one I have read lots of times on different forums, and in essence, I am of the opinion that they are not pets, not in the traditional sense, after all, as T keepers for example, we will have far more interaction with the mini habitats/enclosures needed to maintain them in captivity than we will with the actual spider!  

But that is not to say that it is ridiculous to develop an attachment; Ts are fascinating creatures to observe, from watching slings come through molts successfully, watching them hunt and ambush prey, observing the sheer dedication and time they invest into building their lairs or sculpting the territory you provide for them, to ultimately having them reproduce under your care (I haven't bred Ts, but you know what I mean!).  

Pretty difficult not to develop some kind of attachment after all of that, so just because it is a hobby does not mean that should be seen as some sort of major negative; it is a hobby and a fascinating one at that!


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> Your abit touchy about the dog issue.
> 
> Look. What you get upto in your own bed, with your dog is your business.
> 
> ...


What the hell is wrong with you? Do you have any thought process? Did something crawl up your a$$ and die??? Because you're rotten! Maybe you should think more about the crap that you spew out of your mouth. Do you not know how?

Where in either of his posts did he insinuate what you have just insinuated? If you don't want to to look like a fool I suggest you shut your trap before you lose anyone's respect they may have for you. 

You know what? I let my dog sleep in bed with me. There is absolutely nothing wrong with it. 

To the OP: I consider my tarantulas and other invertebrates pets. But I only named a few, they were one of my very first  ones and I have more of an attachment to those than others. But I might also add that I feel that I find myself caring more about my inverts than most people and other animals. I'm not much for cuddly little furry mammals as much as I am for inverts. (I still like dogs and stuff obviously, but you get my point)


----------



## Shell (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't consider my tarantulas pets per se. I have an attachment to my very first spider, but for the most part they are a hobby to me. I find them fascinating and love tarantulas in general, but aside from my first spider I could sell any of them and replace them without an issue.

As for the whole dog sleeping in your bed thing....when my old lab was still alive he often slept in my bed, as my 2 cats do now. There is nothing weird about it, dogs and cats tend to become a part of the family, and a lot of people let their dog on their bed.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> Look. What you get upto in your own bed, with your dog is your business. ....
> Dogs are mans best friend. Just don't cross the boundaries between man and beast.


What ? You just told xhexdx you said cuddling? These two quotes out of one post insinuate differently.

Did you just wake up today and think "Hmm, I'm going to pick someone to annoy tremendously today.... anyone backs them I'm going to troll them too." 

Someone's a bit touchy today!  my my.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, I just read something bout dog loving and decided to not get involved in the proceeding conversation but will stick to the OP's question. A person's attachment has more to do with the person and less to do with the creature/object they are attached to. It goes deeper than dogs/cats. People feel emotionally attached to objects like gifts from loved ones or something from your childhood, like that nintendo you refuse to throw out. If you lost that nintendo it would hurt a little. How about your xbox? If you play it everyday, and it's there for when you get home, how depressed are you going to get if it suddenly dies and you can never get another exactly like it?

 True, tarantulas aren't going to lick your face when you get home or rub up against your legs so most people will become more attached to something they can cuddle with or something that at least shows you more attention. I mean, most of us like the people who show more of an interest when were around than those who ignore us all day long. Unless you're a miserable person than those who ignore you are far superior. 

M2Cs: Love your T. When it dies, cry your eyes out if you want. Your friend is obviously more into science than cuddling. One is not better than the other. Variety is the spice of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> You brought up sex with animals. I didn't.


Yes, you did.  Your implication was very clear.  Everybody knows what you meant, even if you continue to deny it and fail in your attempts at being clever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shell (Feb 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> "Hmm, I'm going to pick someone to annoy tremendously today.... anyone backs them I'm going to troll them too."


The best bet here would be, to not escalate the argument and feed the troll.

The majority of us agree that it's not weird to let our dogs in our beds, best to leave it at that before this thread goes really crazy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

Shell said:


> The best bet here would be, to not escalate the argument and feed the troll.
> 
> The majority of us agree that it's not weird to let our dogs in our beds, best to leave it at that before this thread goes really crazy.


You're right. 

Apologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## goodoldneon (Feb 1, 2012)

I share my bed with a honey badger - honey badger don't care.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

Troll?? Lol. I've kept tarantulas for 18 years. 

All I said was sleeping with a dog in your bed was weird. 

Clearly some members in this forum take themselves far too seriously. 

I have nothing but love and respect tarantulas. I have defended them as pets and not collectible items. 

If you love ur dogs so much, join a dog forum!!! 


Peace out. Word.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

I never said I didn't see them as pets. I too respect them and love them. It's just a tad different when something doesn't love you back. 

I spend more time with my inverts than anybody. Except my son of course. Look, I apologize for acting rudely to you. Truly. 

I never said you don't feel that way about your tarantulas. Nor did anyone else. I was trying to address your comment about him letting his dog sleep with him and I'm sorry for going about it the wrong way. It's rate that I do that and it was rude as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

ok. The main thing is we all like Tarantulas. Thats all I'm about.

oh, and im not a Troll!! 

Sorry If i seemed abit off hand, wasn't my intention. 

( I do still think sleeping with a dog is strange tho, but people think Im weird for keep tarantulas! )


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> ok. The main thing is we all like Tarantulas. Thats all I'm about.
> 
> oh, and im not a Troll!!
> 
> ...


I think we both could have handled things differently. I'm glad we can be mature and move past it all. 

Im all about inverts too, you should see my darn house.


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

Im your friend on facebook, so often see your T's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## matt82 (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> Im your friend on facebook, so often see your T's.


HAHAHAHA.  The reality of the internet, folks

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SuicidalSock (Feb 1, 2012)

It's all good banter. :0)


----------



## ijmccollum (Feb 1, 2012)

I need a distraction from my day job, problem is I was born a biologist and will die a biologist – it’s just in my blood.  The animals at work are specimens.   Since I do not plan on breeding but collecting for personal pleasure I suppose you could call my T’s “pets” …. Maybe special collections that one admires….:coffee:

And the dog….H3LL, he owns the house!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 1, 2012)

Cat's smell, occasionally demand attention and leave their hair everywhere (I used to let the cat sleep in my bad). They puke/crap/pee in the house. Mostly in the box but are known to use the rug or floor, even out beds if their box is not satisfactory. They also can spray all over everything which is horrible and nearly impossible to get that stink out. But, they may keep your house rodent free, or they might not give a crap. 

Dogs smell, demand attention and leave their hair everywhere (I personally would never let a dog sleep in my bed, I don't even want my dogs in my room, I need a pet hair free zone! Plus they walk around outside and all that dirt comes in with them and subsequently on our beds IF we allow it). Dog's also bark at everything and can make sure everybody knows there's a cat outside at 3am (the cat knows this and makes sure to add this to her/his territorial walks everynight). They often do not tire of barking and will remain barking for many hours  . You also better walk your dogs or they too will piss and crap in your house. They will vomit regardless whether you walk them and oh boy, if they get loose feces it WILL end up on something you own. 

T's, well, they sit there. Then they eat something and do some webbing. Then they move around a little bit. Then they sit there... They only smell when they die. They don't really make noises. Once a week pick out some debris (bolus, feces), 6 months later clean tank. 

I love T's.

---------- Post added 02-01-2012 at 01:47 PM ----------

Once a week feed and add water*


----------



## grayzone (Feb 1, 2012)

i agree with amoeba , jayefbe, and xhexdx..    i could easily trade off just about all of my ts for new ones as well, as i like to STAY interested in the hobby. i get complacent and bored with things easily, and love the scientific aspect of owning tarantulas. i HAVE/WILL end up keeping ones over time that i grow attachments to, but thats not to say i love them the way i love my dogs. if my most prized t died today, id be upset, but i wouldnt lose any sleep over it or bury it outside .. id just toss it in the trash and replace it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

SuicidalSock said:


> Im your friend on facebook, so often see your T's.


Lol! Shows how much I pay attention.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 1, 2012)

grayzone said:


> i agree with amoeba , jayefbe, and xhexdx..    i could easily trade off just about all of my ts for new ones as well, as i like to STAY interested in the hobby. i get complacent and bored with things easily, and love the scientific aspect of owning tarantulas. i HAVE/WILL end up keeping ones over time that i grow attachments to, but thats not to say i love them the way i love my dogs. if my most prized t died today, id be upset, but i wouldnt lose any sleep over it or bury it outside .. id just toss it in the trash and replace it.


I'm not recanting all the things I don't like about warm blooded pets, but I didn't add the few things I do like. I guess I would be extremely upset if my dog Phoebe died or something else happened. She's a real sweetheart. I had a real hard time leaving my cat when I moved out of my mom's too. I guess T's are more like living decorations at least for me. I have (want so many more) them because they are so cool to look at and learn about and they don't need too much care after you have them set up. 

I actually started with arachnids because I was tired of watching me beloved hamsters die every year and half. I was so upset after my 5th hamster died that I decided to get an Emperor scorpion (which died 6 months later >: (   ).

---------- Post added 02-01-2012 at 02:20 PM ----------

My fifth hamster was the only one who never bit me... I don't think. Maybe once when I first got it but I don't remember.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 1, 2012)

i agree with you nj on a few things you pointed out... i have 3 dogs, and have had dogs as pets since the day i was born. I DONT let dogs lick my face, i DONT let them in my bed room, and DEFINITELY not in my bed .. when i was younger i would, but now that i sleep WITH somebody, no way.  i hate dog hair on my bed, and my pits LOVE to track dirt around...damn dogs..    TARANTULAS , on the other hand, require next to little care, can be housed in cups and bins in closets, and make NO noise.  i also look at my ts like living decorations and have stated before that they give me piece of mind... even if i look like i have A.D.D. running around with a flash light, staring in enclosures everytime i walk past one


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 1, 2012)

grayzone said:


> i agree with you nj on a few things you pointed out... i have 3 dogs, and have had dogs as pets since the day i was born. I DONT let dogs lick my face, i DONT let them in my bed room, and DEFINITELY not in my bed .. when i was younger i would, but now that i sleep WITH somebody, no way.  i hate dog hair on my bed, and my pits LOVE to track dirt around...damn dogs..    TARANTULAS , on the other hand, require next to little care, can be housed in cups and bins in closets, and make NO noise.  i also look at my ts like living decorations and have stated before that they give me piece of mind... even if i look like i have A.D.D. running around with a flash light, staring in enclosures everytime i walk past one


I only have two, a third is on the way, but every time I walk by I grab the flashlight and check in on them. "It's been almost 6 weeks! Why hasn't my OBT sling molted!!!!!!" haha. I notice that I rarely see my G. rosea move but it's often in a different position than an hour before hand.


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

I don't just check on my T's every hour or so... I sit in my Invert Room until I go to bed if I'm not at work. I sit there and do absolutely nothing but watch them all. Is that weird? I spend so much time just sitting there watching them. I rarely can pull away. Sometimes I'll play a game on my phone while I sit in the Invert Room. Or I'll break away for a few minutes to eat something, then as soon as I'm done I head back on down to sit and watch them.


----------



## SpiderNurse (Feb 1, 2012)

Right now I only have one T, but I used to have several. I tend to name my favorites, but I would still hesitate to call them my pets. I enjoy dogs and other animals as pets, but T's are great for keeping due to their simplicity. The most costly part is buying them, then taking care of them is almost effortless and keeping them fed is very cheap...they are "unusual," and I enjoy watching them.


----------



## skar (Feb 1, 2012)

I consider my inverts "pets" . Not all "pets" are the same nor do all "pets" have to give me back emotional attachments .
I name them all and care for each of my pets . Of coarse I don't have 200 of them either, sooo ... That may make it easier . Oooo theres a nickel


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 1, 2012)

InvertFix said:


> I don't just check on my T's every hour or so... I sit in my Invert Room until I go to bed if I'm not at work. I sit there and do absolutely nothing but watch them all. Is that weird? I spend so much time just sitting there watching them. I rarely can pull away. Sometimes I'll play a game on my phone while I sit in the Invert Room. Or I'll break away for a few minutes to eat something, then as soon as I'm done I head back on down to sit and watch them.


That is weird and you should see a doctor . I want to eventually have a den/spider room with a tv etc... My fiance wants kids so we'll see. I'm not going to just give up my T's or any other inverts I pick up because we might have some kids. Although, I have always said kids do make the best pets!


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> That is weird and you should see a doctor . I want to eventually have a den/spider room with a tv etc... My fiance wants kids so we'll see. I'm not going to just give up my T's or any other inverts I pick up because we might have some kids. Although, I have always said kids do make the best pets!


You are so right... I definitely need to go see a doctor. bah ha ha
My son is a great pet. LOL I'm only joking.
But my son does great with all my inverts and snakes, he doesn't touch them. He just likes them. Always asking questions about them. It gives me someone to talk to about my critters that doesn't think I'm weird for having them.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 1, 2012)

^thats pretty cool ... i have a nephew that comes on the weekends that is a TARANTULA FREAK... my lil girl is really taking a shine to them too (finally)


----------



## InvertFix (Feb 1, 2012)

grayzone said:


> ^thats pretty cool ... i have a nephew that comes on the weekends that is a TARANTULA FREAK... my lil girl is really taking a shine to them too (finally)


Oh to be a child again. 
I think it's cool I can act like a child about it too. 
My son likes to handle Houdini a lot, my Euathlus sp. yellow. But recently I've stopped that because she looks to be in pre-molt. I don't let him handle the snakes or any other tarantulas though. But he handles everything else I've got. Haha like my leopard geckos, water dragons, and bearded dragons.  

It's fun to have someone that's as enthusiastic about my critters as I am. Even if he's just a child in his world of wonderment.


----------



## grayzone (Feb 1, 2012)

yeah.. i get the same feelin sometimes. my daughter likes to look from a distance, while my nephew likes to get as close as possible when i handle ONE of my G. pulchripes slings. seeing how the thing is the size of a quatrer with a butt the size of a grape, we wont be playing with that one for quite some time.


----------



## paassatt (Feb 1, 2012)

I am definitely attached to my spiders and would never want to see anything bad happen to them. I consider them to be pets, but I draw the line at naming them. I don't do it because to me it makes no sense to name something that will not come to you or even acknowledge the fact that you've called their name...if I say "Dutch!" my pit bull comes running looking for me, but this isn't the case with spiders; therefore, they will not be named.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 1, 2012)

paassatt said:


> I am definitely attached to my spiders and would never want to see anything bad happen to them. I consider them to be pets, but I draw the line at naming them. I don't do it because to me it makes no sense to name something that will not come to you or even acknowledge the fact that you've called their name...if I say "Dutch!" my pit bull comes running looking for me, but this isn't the case with spiders; therefore, they will not be named.


My dog will sometimes come to her name. Always if you're in the kitchen. She's got a little mind of her own... (mumbles something derogatory) 
I name my T's more for me. I already named my B. vagans who hasn't showed up. So far I'm only have 3 (if my B. vagans shows up ok). Aragog (my G. rosea) is the spider from Harry Potter. My fiance was allowed to name her as long as she handled it, which she did like a pro. OJ is my OBT. And I'm naming my B. vagan Bilbo Vagans  hehe.


----------



## Formerphobe (Feb 1, 2012)

Aquacat said:


> I have an adult female chilean rose haired tarantula. She has a name, and I consider her to be a pet. I love her  The other day, I was talking to another tarantula keeper and they told me that I'm an idiot, and that tarantulas are not pets, they are strictly specimens-part of a hobby. What do you guys think about this? Do most people consider them to be just 'specimens' and have no emotional attachment to them?


First, one would have to define 'pet'.
Per merriam-webster (http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/pet):
_A domesticated animal kept for pleasure rather than utility_

A slightly different definition at dictionary.com (http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pet):
_Any domesticated or tamed animal that is kept as a companion and cared for affectionately. _

Wikipedia gets a little more in-depth, though they don't reference tarantulas (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pet):
_A pet is a household animal kept for companionship and a person's enjoyment, as opposed to wild animals or to livestock, laboratory animals, working animals or sport animals, which are kept for economic or productive reasons. The most popular pets are noted for their loyal or playful characteristics, for their attractive appearance, and/or for their song. Pets also generally seem to provide their owners with non-trivial health benefits;[1] keeping pets has been shown to help relieve stress to those who like having animals around. There is now a medically-approved class of "therapy animals," mostly dogs, that are brought to visit confined humans. Walking a dog can provide both the owner and the dog with exercise, fresh air, and social interaction. The most popular pets are dogs and cats, but there are also rodent pets, such as gerbils, hamsters, chinchillas, fancy rats, and guinea pigs; avian pets, such as canaries, parakeets, and parrots; reptile pets, such as lizards and snakes; and aquatic pets, such as tropical fish and frogs._

My tarantulas are not pets in that they are not 'domesticated' or 'tamed'.  I guess some would consider that I care for them affectionately (I take good care of them), but they are not 'companions' like my dogs are.  I do keep them for my own pleasure but, they are also utilitarian since I consider tarantula-keeping to be a therapeutic hobby.  Some of my tarantulas are educational tools for exotic animal classes, so in that sense as well, they are utilitarian.  

I name all my Ts because of my daughters.  They said if I was going to keep large numbers of little 'furry' creatures in the house, they had to have names instead of numbers.

I like my tarantulas and am fascinated by them, but I have no emotional attachment to them.  To me, "emotional attachment" indicates that there should be some reciprocity, and there is not.  (Although I have known of people to develop 'emotional attachments' to stranger things than tarantulas, like their car, for instance...)  I do have favorites, but I don't have to worry about the Ts arguing about it between themselves.  They don't care.

I get 'upset' when one gets sick or expires because it makes me question my husbandry.  (Was there something I could have done differently to prevent the individual's demise?)  As someone else said, I could get rid of my entire collection tomorrow and not bat an eye.

ETA:
re: dogs
When our only source of heat was a wood stove, it was pretty nice to have the extra warm bodies in the bed keeping my feet warm on nights that the fire burned low or went out.  Now that we live with modern conveniences (thermostat on the wall...) the cover-hogging dogs got bumped to their own beds.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quazgar (Feb 1, 2012)

A few of my T's are named, but not most of them.  There are a few I'm more attached to, but most I could get rid of without any issues.

My dog used to sleep in my bed.  Then one night the wife and dog went to bed before me.  I crawled in and the sheets were wet.  The dog no longer sleeps in our bed.


----------



## ParabuthusKing (Feb 1, 2012)

re: dogs
When our only source of heat was a wood stove, it was pretty nice to have the extra warm bodies in the bed keeping my feet warm on nights that the fire burned low or went out. Now that we live with modern conveniences (thermostat on the wall...) the cover-hogging dogs got bumped to their own beds.   .. 

So true, well put.. as for inverts, I love them for what they are but have no real emotional bonds.. that doesn't mean I am not very sad when one dies ( I even buried my first male G. rosea in a formal fashion   R.I.P. Aggememnon.. HEck someday I am going to design a toilet that has a invert enclosure built in in some fashion... who doesn't want a 12" centipede inches away from their bum??  HAHAHA  I am serious though.. I think I am the one who really needs to see a doc   CHeers all my arachnology commrades!!


----------



## 1hughjazzspider (Feb 1, 2012)

I name my T's tarantula 1, tarantula 2, tarantula 3 and ect. If one happens to die the one behind it just moves up to the next number on the list.


----------



## Rob1985 (Feb 2, 2012)

Amoeba said:


> As cold as it seems I could get rid of all of my Ts and just buy all new ones without batting an eyelash. If I think of it as a pet trade it loses the scientific aspect and then I might as well keep snakes. That being said I've named a few of mine.


 I'm the same way, unless of course I still had pokies.


----------



## Vespula (Feb 2, 2012)

I'm a scientist by nature, but I still consider my tarantulas as pets. They're my companions, even if they don't know it or care. I name all of mine, and will continue to as long as I keep tarantulas (The Rest Of My Life!). I love my tarantulas like I love all of my pets.


----------



## cmcghee358 (Feb 3, 2012)

I consider them to be pets. When I got my first, a G. Rosea I named her Betsy(after the Itsy Bitsy spider)

I have since acquired 5 spiderlings. While doing tupperware maintenance for one of my LP slings, I bobbled it and the substrate exploded into the air. I never saw where he went and he is lost in my house, assumed dead.

Now, I paid $5 for him, only had him maybe 2 weeks. When I lost him, I was immediately frantic. Much the same way I was when I realized my cat had been outside for 24 hours(lifetime inside cat, many coyotes around)

So what I realized was, yes I have an attachment to my tarantulas. More specifically, what I felt was that I had failed as a caregiver. Due to my inexperience, I had killed a baby with negligence. It angered me, that I could be so foolish, but I genuinely felt sad. I had already imagined what the sling would look like as an adult, and now I wouldn't get to see it.

So yes, mine are pets. But I don't name them until they are sexed.


----------



## Tarac (Feb 3, 2012)

Mine are equivalent to my Koi- pretty, cathartic, fun to watch and feed, etc.  I get attached to them (some) the way you would about a prized possession and I do have the emotional investment of being a caretaker as a previous poster put it.  I feel terrible if something happens to them, but not in the same way I would if something happened to my "baby" the giant drooling great dane.  He slept in my bed for about 6 months as a puppy and now he sleeps on a trundle bed next to mine.  He's too big so he doesn't like sharing any more than I do, plus he drools on everything in a way you cannot imagine even if you have a great dane.  He's really the worst I have ever met, when he sees food he wants saliva streams out of his mouth so fast and in such volume that it literally will float up and away into the breeze like strings of hot glue or... spider silk.  The tarantulas sit blankly at best, at worst they threaten.  They are display animals to me which I feel responsible for and am disappointed in myself if one is hurt or dies, but I don't feel emotionally vested like I do with something that can respond back in a way that doesn't involve biting or flicking urticating hairs. 

Mine get really creative names like P. regalis 240498.1F


----------



## Aquacat (Feb 4, 2012)

Thanks for all the feedback! I guess everybody is different. I really liked reading all of these!


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 4, 2012)

In my opinion, i think they're all pets and yes for it being a potential hobby considering i have 9
yet some people feel more attached to certain Ts.. BUT nevertheless
they are my pets (i handle them)


----------



## Amy Beth (Feb 4, 2012)

NO ONE should call anyone else an idiot. It is a hobby and people have their hobbies for different reasons. I happen to say that I have 19 pets in my house and 11 of them are Tarantulas. Not all of them have a name but it is mean and being a bully if someone calls another person an idiot for how they choose to think of their Tarantulas. To each their own and no one is right or wrong. If you have them as a specimen hobby or as a pet hobby it is all just fine. That person is the idiot to be so mean and hateful. I can't stand that....who are they and why do they feel that they have the right to be so hateful? We all enjoy our Pets or specimens and THAT is why we have them.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 4, 2012)

Amy Beth said:


> NO ONE should call anyone else an idiot. It is a hobby and people have their hobbies for different reasons. I happen to say that I have 19 pets in my house and 11 of them are Tarantulas. Not all of them have a name but it is mean and being a bully if someone calls another person an idiot for how they choose to think of their Tarantulas. To each their own and no one is right or wrong. If you have them as a specimen hobby or as a pet hobby it is all just fine. That person is the idiot to be so mean and hateful. I can't stand that....who are they and why do they feel that they have the right to be so hateful? We all enjoy our Pets or specimens and THAT is why we have them.


+1
couldn't of said it better myself


----------



## Caramell (Feb 4, 2012)

I see it both ways... I feel like having multiple animals is a hobby in itself. I have 6 Ts, and all but two have names. I don't handle them, but I can't stand the thought of getting rid of them.


----------



## Arachno Dano (Feb 4, 2012)

I consider my tarantulas a hobby; I don't name them, and I don't feel attached to them. But I will admit I have never been big on commitments. 

~Dano


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 5, 2012)

its also considered a hobby because its very hard to make a career ..or lotta cash selling them $$ due to how hard they are too breed
I care about my Ts just as other pets , but would be way more depressed if a dog died.  
Only a long owned T 5yrs+ would make me sad if it died, slings are a gamble cuz not all survive to adult hood


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 5, 2012)

I name my fish and not going to lie I have named a couple flowers I had, and I plan on naming my tarantula. The technical definitions of a pet is 1. any domesticated or tamed animal that is kept as a companion and cared for affectionately. 2. A person especially cherished or indulged; favorite: He was the teacher's pet. AND 3. a thing particularly cherished.

http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/pet


----------



## AmysAnimals (Feb 5, 2012)

I am fairly new to tarantula keeping but I have named both of my tarantula's.  Well, my mom named my GBB.  I really wasn't thinking about naming it.  I did name my first tarantula (Versicolor) because I felt an emotion toward it and thought my first T should have a name.  I kind of consider them pets but then again it is just a hobby for me. I don't talk to them, I don't pet them, I don't let them in my bed...I am responsible for their lives and I take care of them.  I feed them, I give them water, I watch them occasionally, I take pictures and chat about them to people who really could care less haha.  They are a hobby.  Just because they have names does not mean I consider them pets.  They are my first T's and deserve names.  I have thought about if I had to get rid of them for one reason or another, I would be totally upset to lose my versicolor but of course it is my first T.  If I had to get rid of my GBB I wouldn't be so upset because I have not grown an attachment to him (yet).  If one of them died, I would feel at fault because I would feel I didn't do all I could to provide.  But if they just died of old age it would be different.  As I get more into the hobby I am sure I won't feel such an attachment to my T's.   I am sure I will still have favorites (especially when I move out and get my P. Regalis!)  

Anyways, my point is..they are a hobby to me.  They can't feel emotion like dogs or cats do and I like that about them.  I'd rather have an animal who doesn't feel emotion like that because they won't be clingy and there wont be a chance it won't like me (like cats lol).  I have three cats and a dog.  My dog craves attention like it's a crack addiction.  You give her attention and she just keeps coming back she doesn't leave you alone.  She smells terrible even when we bathe her.  Cats are very finicky.  They either like you or they don't.  They just want to be left alone most of the time.  I love cats don't get me wrong but I really would prefer T's, snakes, and lizards....maybe frogs too (haven't done much research in that yet).  Cats can be mean too.  I love all animals, but really when I am on my own i'd rather own inverts and reptiles.  

So yes, tarantula's are my hobby and I love it.  I guess, they kind of are my "pets" in a way, though they cannot feel emotion like dogs and cats.  So they are my "pet hobby," I guess.  =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

jayefbe said:


> Definitely not pets to me. I do not name mine and never will. To be perfectly honest, I don't understand people that do. I consider my dogs to be a member of my family, they sleep in my bed, they recognize me, they have a strong bond to me, they get names. Tarantulas are giant bugs that I keep in plastic tubs in my closet. I also keep a lot of plants, I don't name them either. Don't get me wrong, everyone's free to do what they like with their tarantulas, and if it makes you happy, then do it! But I'm not going to have any emotional attachment to an invertebrate that can't tell me from a shaved chimpanzee.


i would never let my dog "sleep" in my bed, it gross and fleas are involved

dog beds are *meant* for them

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 07:29 PM ----------




Hobo said:


> I name nearly all my tarantulas, or have other people name them, yet I do not really consider them pets. I don't consider them "specimins" either. I like to think of them as small slices of nature that I keep to make my living space more interesting. Like a slightly more involved exotic houseplant or a tank of fish. Just because I don't cry when they die, or talk to them, or whatever doesn't mean the care I give is any less than one who does otherwise. I hate that kind of logic.
> 
> Also, just because you name something, doesn't mean you consider it a part of the family or whatever. I give people I don't like names all the time!
> I find that having hilarious names for them entertains me, and those who may not think spiders are the greatest thing in the world.
> "Yeah, this is my cobalt blue, or H. lividum. Her name is "Lindsay Lohan goes to jail".


+3 
Hobo...

---------- Post added 02-06-2012 at 07:32 PM ----------




Shell said:


> The best bet here would be, to not escalate the argument and feed the troll.
> 
> The majority of us agree that it's not weird to let our dogs in our beds, best to leave it at that before this thread goes really crazy.


why do you get the last word?
every post you make it seems like you're talking for everyone.. or trying to


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 6, 2012)

Jared781 said:


> i would never let my dog "sleep" in my bed, it gross and fleas are involved
> 
> dog beds are *meant* for them
> 
> ...


I like shell and she knows her stuff but I'm going to have to disagree with her. I know people who let their dogs in their bed, but I also know plenty of people who don't (myself included). I don't even let my dogs in my room, of course I was more of a cat person until I moved in with my fiance. I guess it depends on the dog. I'm just anal retentive and really like having something close to a dog hair/pee/puke/poo free zone. Not that these dogs do these things all that often, I just want to ensure it will NEVER happen in my room. The hair still tracks in ::shrugs::.


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I like shell and she knows her stuff but I'm going to have to disagree with her. I know people who let their dogs in their bed, but I also know plenty of people who don't (myself included). I don't even let my dogs in my room, of course I was more of a cat person until I moved in with my fiance. I guess it depends on the dog. I'm just anal retentive and really like having something close to a dog hair/pee/puke/poo free zone. Not that these dogs do these things all that often, I just want to ensure it will NEVER happen in my room. The hair still tracks in ::shrugs::.


You can disagree with me, it's allowed. 

For the record though, I never said everyone lets their dogs in their bed, just that a lot of people do and it's not weird. I totally understand why people don't also. Working as a vet tech, I knew A LOT of dog owners, and you would be surprised the things clients like to tell us. I could probably tell you the sleeping habits of most of my old regular clients when it came to their pets lol.

Anyway, I can totally see your take on it too, I was just saying that it's not weird (as someone earlier said it was) and many owners do let them sleep there.

Now if someone told me they let their tarantula "sleep" with them, I would say that's weird.


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

i think Tarantulas are underrated BUT the seriousness of this board??
if someone believes in something/has an opinion why do some people feel the need
to correct them, start antagonizing, and say they're wrong?? 

I am also on a Savannah/Serval forum because i have one,
and the users are more loose then 95% of you and how/why is keeping a wild animal not serious??
you don't even have a clue what its like

AND the TC created this topic because she felt really attached to her T, and really cares for it
and all of you do as well but also stating you don't consider them as pets and only look at it as a hobby for yourself...

What i want to know is: if you care so much for your Ts but at the same time consider them as plants then why are you so
defensive for them? and are ready to back them up the first thing someone says something 'you' thought was incorrect???


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 6, 2012)

SIberian huskies have ate./chewed/destroyed. every dog bed ever given to them..
And I would never let them in my room they are too destructive & are not even aloud upstairs in my parents house...
Great looking dogs though!!! The best #1 looking dog alive  IMO

Tarantulas are pets " but not Lovable pets like Dogs, cats""  they are specimens of the more exotic Spider species in the world.."" not handling or holding pets
more the less display pets, just like fish.  
Keeping wild cats is dangerous they have  powerfull claws & are far stronger then the same sized dog, be careful with your Serval cats:sarcasm:


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hobo said:


> I name nearly all my tarantulas, or have other people name them, yet I do not really consider them pets. I don't consider them "specimins" either. I like to think of them as small slices of nature that I keep to make my living space more interesting. Like a slightly more involved exotic houseplant or a tank of fish. Just because I don't cry when they die, or talk to them, or whatever doesn't mean the care I give is any less than one who does otherwise. I hate that kind of logic.
> 
> Also, just because you name something, doesn't mean you consider it a part of the family or whatever. I give people I don't like names all the time!
> I find that having hilarious names for them entertains me, and those who may not think spiders are the greatest thing in the world.
> "Yeah, this is my cobalt blue, or H. lividum. Her name is "Lindsay Lohan goes to jail".


you remind me of Jon3800!! a great T hobbyist who doesn't antagonize every little word someone sais and believe in opinions
+1 
man


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 6, 2012)

Shell said:


> You can disagree with me, it's allowed.
> 
> For the record though, I never said everyone lets their dogs in their bed, just that a lot of people do and it's not weird. I totally understand why people don't also. Working as a vet tech, I knew A LOT of dog owners, and you would be surprised the things clients like to tell us. I could probably tell you the sleeping habits of most of my old regular clients when it came to their pets lol.
> 
> ...


I try not to judge people. I used to a lot but I've learned with age that I was often wrong about people. Again, I'm sure there are plenty of judgments in my posts throughout this past 6 months that weaseled their way in . I can't say it's weird. What does get to me though, are people who have no control over their dogs and still let them roam freely off the leash in a heavily populated area. That gets to me. 

I used to let my cat sleep in my bed and it was awesome! I miss her... She's not dead just 10 hours away and doesn't remember me for <explicit language>


----------



## Aquacat (Feb 6, 2012)

Some people just have different attachments. I love animals that hate me and want to kill me at times, such as my darling reticulated python. I've been working with animals since I graduated from highschool, and though I don't have the same attachment with my T as I do with the elephants or horses I've worked with, I still really care about her. I think it's cool how a spider could mean so many different things to so many different people.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 6, 2012)

Aquacat said:


> Some people just have different attachments. I love animals that hate me and want to kill me at times, such as my darling reticulated python. I've been working with animals since I graduated from highschool, and though I don't have the same attachment with my T as I do with the elephants or horses I've worked with, I still really care about her. I think it's cool how a spider could mean so many different things to so many different people.


Some people love their cars more than their spouses. 

I wish I could work with horses and elephants! That sounds so awesome!


----------



## Jared781 (Feb 6, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I try not to judge people. I used to a lot but I've learned with age that I was often wrong about people. Again, I'm sure there are plenty of judgments in my posts throughout this past 6 months that weaseled their way in . I can't say it's weird. What does get to me though, are people who have no control over their dogs and still let them roam freely off the leash in a heavily populated area. That gets to me.
> 
> I used to let my cat sleep in my bed and it was awesome! I miss her... She's not dead just 10 hours away and doesn't remember me for <explicit language>


People assuming stuff (not on here) story of my life aha


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> I try not to judge people. I used to a lot but I've learned with age that I was often wrong about people. Again, I'm sure there are plenty of judgments in my posts throughout this past 6 months that weaseled their way in . I can't say it's weird. What does get to me though, are people who have no control over their dogs and still let them roam freely off the leash in a heavily populated area. That gets to me.
> 
> I used to let my cat sleep in my bed and it was awesome! I miss her... She's not dead just 10 hours away and doesn't remember me for <explicit language>


I didn't think you were judging anyone. I only pointed out what I did because you said you disagreed, and I think we are actually pretty much on the same page. It's not weird, we just have different views on why we would or wouldn't let them. 

I agree with the off leash thing,  it's not safe for anyone (dog included) unless you're somewhere like a dog park, and your dog is well trained.

My 2 cats sleep with me, and honestly I preferred when my lab was alive and got on my bed. Yes, he shed a lot but he didn't decide to puke up hairballs on my carpet all the time, like one of my cats does lol. At least she doesn't do it on the bed....




njnolan1 said:


> I wish I could work with horses and elephants! That sounds so awesome!


Just to get even more off topic... I grew up on a horse farm and have ridden my entire life, and trained for a long time. They are awesome animals, and the closest bonds to any animal I've ever had, have been with horses.

I agree that elephants would be pretty neat to work with...


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Feb 6, 2012)

I like animals a lot also but dont let the cats sleep in my room cuz "snowy" the white cat will knock over my T cages & kill my spiders
Id find a job working with animals.. but I feel only a Vet would pay well.  & Im not so good around blood :cry:'' , it would take far too long to actualy become a Vet, =/ 6-8yrs +


----------



## Aquacat (Feb 6, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I like animals a lot also but dont let the cats sleep in my room cuz "snowy" the white cat will knock over my T cages & kill my spiders
> Id find a job working with animals.. but I feel only a Vet would pay well.  & Im not so good around blood :cry:'' , it would take far too long to actualy become a Vet, =/ 6-8yrs +


You definitely can't go into a career with animals if you care about the pay! I make as much as somebody with no degree who works at a nail salon, even though I have two degrees. It's not a job, more of a lifestyle.


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2012)

Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I like animals a lot also but dont let the cats sleep in my room cuz "snowy" the white cat will knock over my T cages & kill my spiders
> Id find a job working with animals.. but I feel only a Vet would pay well.  & Im not so good around blood :cry:''


Ultum, I'm not good with human wounds and blood, but I've been a vet tech for a long time (currently off with my kids, but will go back when they're both in school fulltime.) For some reason, nothing grosses me out when it comes to animals, but a little cut on a person, I don't like at all.

I can't say the pay is amazing being a tech, but I have always loved what I do and it's definitely worth it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 6, 2012)

Shell said:


> I didn't think you were judging anyone. I only pointed out what I did because you said you disagreed, and I think we are actually pretty much on the same page. It's not weird, we just have different views on why we would or wouldn't let them.
> 
> I agree with the off leash thing,  it's not safe for anyone (dog included) unless you're somewhere like a dog park, and your dog is well trained.
> 
> ...


Lucky you ~~ (my attempt of raspberry blowing). 

My aunts cat has peed and sprayed on her bed many times but I got lucky and never had a cat do that. I had a cat that sprayed everywhere which was horrible but everywhere didn't include my bed. So almost everywhere.


----------



## Shell (Feb 6, 2012)

njnolan1 said:


> Lucky you ~~ (my attempt of raspberry blowing).
> 
> My aunts cat has peed and sprayed on her bed many times but I got lucky and never had a cat do that. I had a cat that sprayed everywhere which was horrible but everywhere didn't include my bed. So almost everywhere.


It's a good thing you explained your attempt at blowing raspberries, or I would have been lost. 

My cats don't pee anywhere but the litter box thankfully. After all the cats I've dealt with, with urine issues (both health and behavior) I'm very thankful that mine are fine that way. The one, as I said, thinks the only place to vomit up a hairball is my bedroom carpet...on my side of the bed. Both of them, also, like to tear around like maniacs on my bed in the middle of the night, which also makes me miss my lab who would just pass out at the end of my bed and not move.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Feb 7, 2012)

Shell said:


> It's a good thing you explained your attempt at blowing raspberries, or I would have been lost.
> 
> My cats don't pee anywhere but the litter box thankfully. After all the cats I've dealt with, with urine issues (both health and behavior) I'm very thankful that mine are fine that way. The one, as I said, thinks the only place to vomit up a hairball is my bedroom carpet...on my side of the bed. Both of them, also, like to tear around like maniacs on my bed in the middle of the night, which also makes me miss my lab who would just pass out at the end of my bed and not move.


Haha. For a short while, I had a maine coon (the sprayer) who would at least once a night make sure to kick of my face as it zoomed back and forth. It was a sweetie, we just couldn't afford to get it fixed at the time so we had to bring it to a no kill shelter. He was beautiful so I'm sure he got adopted after they fixed him. I know you can go to a cheapy place that would do it for like 40 bucks, one of his testicles didn't descend so it was now an operation which was quoted around 400+ bucks that we didn't have. We got him for free from friend who was keeping him in a cage. Sorry to see him go. On the other hand it took 2 years (literally) for the smell to finally fade away.


----------

